# Two Bedroom WorldMark Kona Review in Kona Hawaii



## Clifbell (Oct 27, 2022)

About 15 miles from the Kona International Airport sits the WorldMark Kona.   This is a smaller resort with only 64 units which is why it is so difficult to book.  But it is a lovely place only a little more than a half mile from the edge of Kona and all the wonderful restaurants and night life that Kona has to offer.  There is a free shuttle to take to / from Kona if you prefer not to walk. 

The unit are a little small but I found the Murphy bed in the Two bedroom to make is so you can easily sleep a larger family.  With two Twin Beds in one bedroom, a Queen in the master, and a queen Murphy bed it is almost like having three bedrooms.  The kitchen is nice sized and the grills are nice which makes cooking great.  The hot tub is a little larger than average so the resort is quite nice.

Two Bedroom WorldMark Kona Review in Kona Hawaii 

Map of all my timeshare reviews


----------



## pacman (Nov 11, 2022)

Good luck getting in.  I've given up, and we are happily using our HGVC in Waikoloa instead. Lots of availability.  It's too bad, because Worldmark is a good system.


----------

